# ECU Code 0705 or P0440



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I drive a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE w/ 100,000 miles on it.

My check engine light has been on for a few months now and I've pulled the code 0705, which is for EVAP Control System. I put on a new gas cap, but the light comes back on even after I reset it.

Is this a job I can do myself? I'm not that great with cars, but I'm willing to try to fix and it myself since the dealer quoted it to be a 3 hour job!

I read something about the EVAP system being behind the driver's side wheel? Do I need a lift to check things out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Pulled this from Maxima.org...There weren't 'any' other codes along with your 0705?? There is usually another code but if not that's okay. Here is what I got:

0705
Diagnostic Trouble Code 0705 points to a problem with the Evaporative Emission Control System. 

This malfunction is detected when the EVAP control system has a leak or the EVAP control system does not operate properly. (EVAP = EVAPorative emissions.)
Possible causes include...
- incorrect fuel tank vacuum relief valve
- incorrect fuel filler cap
- fuel filler cap vent remains open or fails to close
- foreign matter caught in fuel filler cap
- a leak in the line between the intake manifold and the 
EVAP Canister Vacuum Control Valve
- foreign matter caught in the EVAP CVCV
- leaks in the EVAP canister or fuel tank
- leaks in the EVAP purge line (pipe and rubber tube)
- EVAP purge line rubber tube bent
- blocked or bent rubber tube to EVAP control system pressure sensor
- loose or disconnected rubber tube
- EVAP CVCV and circuit
- EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Solenoid Valve and circuit
- absolute pressure sensor
- tank fuel temperature sensor
- MAP/BARO switch solenoid valve and circuit
- blocked or bent rubber tube to MAP/BARO switch solenoid valve
- O-ring of EVAP CVCV is missing or damaged
- water separator
- EVAP canister saturated with water
- EVAP control system pressure sensor
- refueling EVAP vapor cut valve
- ORVR system leaks

So it could be any of those...was there anything that happened around the time the CEL was first triggered? Anything out of the ordinary? Car sat for a long time...flooding rains...anything.


----------



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

The other code was for the knock sensor, but I replaced it. The code for the knock sensor isn't there anymore, however, I do get a 0309, but I read somewhere that there isn't a code for this.

The car runs ok after I replaced the knock sensor. I'm curious how much a mechanic would charge to get this fixed.




MrEous said:


> Pulled this from Maxima.org...There weren't 'any' other codes along with your 0705?? There is usually another code but if not that's okay. Here is what I got:
> 
> 0705
> Diagnostic Trouble Code 0705 points to a problem with the Evaporative Emission Control System.
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually...0309 is EVAP Vent Control Valve

These threads might help:
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=337459&highlight=0309
http://www.jcn.net/mwest/evappage.htm <---The best link in finding the problem

Try doing this yourself before giving your money away. If you end up taking it to the mechanic anyway then print that last link out and give it to him.

Good Luck!


----------



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, thanks for your help. Looks like I have an EVAP leak and problems with my EVAP Vent Control Valve. The car seems to run fine, but I'm so annoyed of the light coming back on after I reset it.

I have a friend who can work on cars, maybe I'll ask him to help me out with this work. Do I need to replace the EVAP Vent Control Valve?




MrEous said:


> Actually...0309 is EVAP Vent Control Valve
> 
> These threads might help:
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=337459&highlight=0309
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think if you find it to be the source of the problem then yeah, definitely replace it. I think you could be getting the codes for a # of things. 

No prob on the help.


----------



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm thinking of selling the car, so I'll need to get this taken care of before then. I replaced the gas cap, but that didn't work. Hopefully it's not too major of a job. I wonder if it's worth getting a quote from a mechanic.





MrEous said:


> I think if you find it to be the source of the problem then yeah, definitely replace it. I think you could be getting the codes for a # of things.
> 
> No prob on the help.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well if you do get a quote let him know exactly what it is and print out that last link and take it with you. I don't think it would take much labor to find out what it is, being it is an accessible part.


----------



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

If I check out the part myself, do I need a lift? Can I just park the car and look under it?




MrEous said:


> Well if you do get a quote let him know exactly what it is and print out that last link and take it with you. I don't think it would take much labor to find out what it is, being it is an accessible part.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well the control valve is close to the firewall on top of the engine. Check in that area first and foremost. If you end up looking at the EVAP canister or control system then you'll need a lift or jack/jack stands.


----------

